# stearing wheel



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

i am wanting to put a diffrent stearing wheel in my fleetwood but dont know what i need since it has an airbag any info plz thanks


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

any one


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

nobody has any info


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

customcutlass said:


> i am wanting to put a diffrent stearing wheel in my fleetwood but dont know what i need since it has an airbag any info plz thanks


 Disconnect the Battery wait 10 to 20 minutes Remove the SRS Fuse from fuse box,under your steering column/ dash youl find a Yellow wire labeled AIR bag you cant miss it unplug that. Open the front off the stock wheel youl see the bag itself pull that out and unplug it. Put your new wheel on


----------



## Melochy (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice post. Keep posting such needed information. Thank's!


----------

